# Instalación de riego



## jabitxu (Oct 6, 2006)

Hola,

La verdad, no tengo conocimientos de electrónica pero se me plantea un problema que quizá me podáis ayudar a resolver, o al menos darme algunas pistas para ir iniciándome en el tema.

Tengo una finca con pozo y alberca, separados uno de otro aprox. 1 km. Para ponerme a regar primero tengo que ir al pozo y luego a la alberca a abrir la llave del riego y eso todo los días. Ya que no dispongo de mucho tiempo ya que mi trabajo es otro, quiero optimizar el riego para que no me suponga un gasto de tiempo excesivo.

El proyecto en principio debe de ser simple (eso creo). Se trata de instalar una electroválvula en la alberca y desde mi PC abrirla y cerrarla, al igual que conectar el motor.

Como podría conectar esta electroválvula a mi PC. Soy programador, así que una vez conectada al ordenador no me sería difícil realizar un programa para comunicarme con la electroválvula, pero ¿como conseguir una interfase? ¿qué debo de conseguir para conectar la EV al ordenador? Son necesarios grandes conocimientos en electrónica para esto¿

Por favor, me gustaría que me dieseis una respuesta sencilla y detallada a ser posible, pues como ya he dicho, mis conocimientos de electrónica son nulos.

Gracias y saludos


----------



## mili29mx2000 (Nov 6, 2006)

una instalando un cable desde los lugares hasta tu pc pero es mucha distancia, ahora solo para abrir dos electrovalvulas, creo que es mejor solo instalarles un sistema inalambrico eso si en el lugar existe corriente disponible para tranajar la alimentacion se ocuparan mas datos, como si exite alimentacion en los lugares, si existe linea de vista o el terreno es muy irregular, en fin se ocupa mas datos pero no suena muy dificiol circuitos son sencillos si los podria armar sin ningun problema si decide por la opcion del la pc se ocupario un opto acoplador un triac o un relevador ese diagrama lo encuntras aqui mismo solo visita los demas mensajes


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 6, 2006)

Con un control de nivel no habria suficiente?

Cuando el deposito esta vacio se enciende el la bomba y lo llena otra vez


----------



## jabitxu (Nov 7, 2006)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas,

La opción que creo que es la idónea es lanzar un cable hasta la alberca (allí no hay electricidad) y quizá un sistema inalámbrico hasta el pozo.

El tema de controlar el nivel no me sería de utilidad, pues el motor del pozo funciona tanto para llenar la alberca como para realizar el riego en otra parte de la finca.

La necesidad de conectar al PC es simplemente para controlar el riego por internet cuando no me encuentre en la finca.

La cuestión es que desconozco como realizar un circuito para esta conexión. ¿A quién podría dirigirme para realizar este proyecyo? Sería muy costoso? Alguien conoce documentación sobre proyectos similares?

Gracias y saludos


----------



## Hetazo (Dic 9, 2006)

No sé si a fecha de hoy ya tienes solucionado el tema.

De todas formas te digo lo siguiente: llevar a cabo  tu idea no es complicado, si me proporcionas más datos, como distancias entre puntos ........... te puedo dar alguna idea. Tal vez el sistema inalámbrico para el pozo no es necesario. La señal para poner en funcionamiento la bomba la puedes enviar a través de la propia red eléctrica que alimenta la bomba.


----------



## Hetazo (Dic 9, 2006)

No sé si a fecha de hoy ya tienes solucionado el tema.

De todas formas te digo lo siguiente: llevar a cabo  tu idea no es complicado, si me proporcionas más datos, como distancias entre puntos ........... te puedo dar alguna idea. Tal vez el sistema inalámbrico para el pozo no es necesario. La señal para poner en funcionamiento la bomba la puedes enviar a través de la propia red eléctrica que alimenta la bomba.


----------



## MaMu (Dic 9, 2006)

jabitxu dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias por las respuestas,
> 
> La opción que creo que es la idónea es lanzar un cable hasta la alberca (allí no hay electricidad) y quizá un sistema inalámbrico hasta el pozo.
> 
> ...



Un 16F84 conectado como servidor web, un soft de control, una interfase de potencia para las electroválvulas y listo.

Saludos.


----------

